# Power



## Persimmon

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if you can help me out with something.

I've been struggling to figure out whether the word *Power* (meaning of strength),(pouvoir) as it is in english, is known/understood around the world.

Do you think that the majority of people in your country know what power means in Czech?

Any helps would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Lukiz

I think word *Power* is not generally understood in Czech. I guess, that people without any knowledge of English would connect it with electrical device (because "Power off/on" from instructions), assuming meaning "electrical current/voltage".  More general abstract meaning of the word is not so obvious from such confusing connection.


----------



## Persimmon

Thank you very much!

You've been really helpful!


----------



## texpert

I think a lot of non-English speakers know of _power yoga _etc. - meaning they can guess at its "force" meaning (besides electricity


----------



## Lukiz

texpert said:


> I think a lot of non-English speakers know of _power yoga _etc. - meaning they can guess at its "force" meaning (besides electricity



Really? I have never heard _"power yoga". _Maybe it depends on personal interests etc.


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

Young people will definitelly know what you're speaking about, but is it definitely not a widely understood word.


----------



## winpoj

These are pretty baseless speculations, I think. You will not know you answer, Persimmon, unless you conduct some sort of reliable survey.

There are a number of Czech words that correspond to the English word "power", depending on the context. Perhaps if you told us more about the purpose of your inquiry, we might be able to help more.


----------

